# Need help with test e deca cycle



## jake33 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey 34, 5'8 173 18% bf
Cylce experience 2 12 week cycles...1st 250mg/wk sust, 2nd 500mg/wk test e. 
Looking to do a 12 wk 600mg/wk test e and 10 wk 300mg/ wk deca.
I am worried about prolactin sides so doing lower dose shorter cycle of deca than recommended. Is this enough dosage to cause side effects, and can I make gains at this dose of deca, having not used it before not sure what to expect.
Will be taking a-dex 1mg e 3d starting at wk 2. Also heard 5P5 will help with prolactin as well as some other otc stuff. Is it enough? Dont want to take prmi or caber with their sides.
I will also be doing a 5x5 wo routine combined with 2-3 hypertrophy 8-12 reps. I will be working each muscle 2x wk, as I dont make good gains with 1x wk. 
I am doing carb cycling 3200-3500 cals daily but have heard carb backloading is good for gains also. 
PCT nolvadex/clomid....nolvadex of 40 40 20 20. Dont know on clomid off hand.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 7, 2013)

Deca is VERY slow to kick in......at ten weeks its gonna just be startin, you want to go at least 16, or use NPP if you want to do 10 weeks.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 7, 2013)

No less than 600mg deca

750mg test/600mg deca for 15-20 weeks

Caber on hand in case u get sides

Ive been cruising on deca only 200mg...been fuckin AWESOME-high libido+energy

My blast in the fall is 1g test blend+800mg deca


----------



## italian1 (Jun 8, 2013)

You'll make gains on 300 mg per week. But like the other guy said 10 weeks isn't long enough.


----------



## jake33 (Jun 8, 2013)

mainly i am worried about the deca sides with all the horror stories i have read, and since it the first run with deca still new to all this.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 8, 2013)

bro.....300 mgs aint shit....keep your estrogen in check and prolactin will not be a problem.

btw....what sides did you hear about...im taking .5mg caber twice a week on 500mg deca/750 test......I dont have any sides from the caber.

Your moobies will be fine....relax


----------



## jake33 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol cool......maybe i will bump it up a little...... i was reading on another board one guy was talking about heart valve issues with caber. is the adex dose look good ...1 mg e3d


----------



## Jada (Jun 8, 2013)

sup jake , i ran test c at 500mg for 18 weeks and decca at 400mg for 14 weeks . decca really takes time to kick in , for me it didnt start till week 7-8 , brother popeye hit it on the nail with the npp , i really didnt get no sides at all other than a raging PP!  as for ur AI the only real way to know if ur dose is workin properly with the days ur takin it is with blood work , other than that ur playing it by trial and error.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

jake33 said:


> mainly i am worried about the deca sides with all the horror stories i have read, and since it the first run with deca still new to all this.



WHY I HATE THE INTERNET

People repeat shit like sheep and don't even experiment

Two best/basic compounds of a bber= TEST AND DECA

Now everybody's scared shitless of bloating and deca dick, etc

All due to sheepish copying/pasting


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2013)

im not getting any sides from deca just furry joints


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wouldn't be scared brother... U might have no sides.. Shit, I bairly get any sides from tren


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> im not getting any sides from deca just furry joints



Soglasna moy droog!


----------



## jake33 (Jun 8, 2013)

cool i feel better now i knew i was being a pussy but better safe than sorry i guess.............i will run the deca and test a little longer and up the decca dose to 400...iam starting in the next week or so so i was getting worried sometimes the internet and reading can fuk with ur mind....lol


----------



## Cashout (Jun 8, 2013)

So let me get this right...

You are 173 pound @ 18% body fat and you are now running a gram a week.

Say that out loud to yourself. How does it sound to you?

You don't need a gram a week at 173 pounds and 18% body fat.

You need a diet and some time in the gym.

Sorry but that is the truth.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2013)

Cashout said:


> So let me get this right...
> 
> You are 173 pound @ 18% body fat and you are now running a gram a week.
> 
> ...


cash is right I didnt notice the Bf..u wanna get that down before u cycle


----------



## RISE (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm highly questioning your gear judging by your stats.  You might wanna research labs a little more bro, as well as gain a few more lbs naturally.  It feels good when you build a nice base naturally before hitting the sauce.


----------



## jake33 (Jun 9, 2013)

I hear what you are saying cash and appreciate input! I have been working out for the past two years and have made some gains but with working shift work and getting a little older its been really slow. I am on a deit from 3j and that has helped me out alot!!! i was lifting only once a week around 5 to 8 reps pers set i grew but was also on test 500 wk. 
I have just started a 5x5 workout guess we will see how that goes.... any thoughts on that program? I have also been thinking about doing a couple more test only cycle but we will see. also my BF% is higher right now but if i hit the cardio it always comes down pretty easy but i have hell growing when i do that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2013)

jake33 said:


> I hear what you are saying cash and appreciate input! I have been working out for the past two years and have made some gains but with working shift work and getting a little older its been really slow. I am on a deit from 3j and that has helped me out alot!!! i was lifting only once a week around 5 to 8 reps pers set i grew but was also on test 500 wk.
> I have just started a 5x5 workout guess we will see how that goes.... any thoughts on that program? I have also been thinking about doing a couple more test only cycle but we will see. also my BF% is higher right now but if i hit the cardio it always comes down pretty easy but i have hell growing when i do that.



3j gives everyone the same diet..kick him to the curb and get with spongy or manny from helios they blow 3j away


----------



## jake33 (Jun 9, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> 3j gives everyone the same diet..kick him to the curb and get with spongy or manny from helios they blow 3j away



i will have to hit those guys up when my time with 3j is up


----------



## Cashout (Jun 9, 2013)

You have two years of gym time under your belt and you've already run two test cycles and you are 173 pounds and 18% body fat.

You need commitment to training and diet not gear and cycles!

It doesn't matter what your work schedule is like that is just one of a million excuses that guys toss out there to justify themselves.

I know this sounds harsh but it is the truth. Put 4-5 more "dedicated" years in to this and start to push your natural boundaries then look at some gear. You haven't even given yourself a chance to learn what your natural boundaries might be.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 9, 2013)

this lifestyle isnt easy natty....  almost threw the towel couple times.   but my team pulled back in with a new hex shrug bar to build up that upper body.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 9, 2013)

You gotta put the work in the gym and the kitchen first.. gear is third option..


----------



## JM750 (Jun 9, 2013)

jake33 said:


> mainly i am worried about the deca sides with all the horror stories i have read, and since it the first run with deca still new to all this.



You are reading these stories from ppl that dont know what the hell they are doing. I have run tons of deca, npp and tren and my old 49 yr old dick is always ready to rock and roll. I run a good amount of test in the cycle and I run caber and hcg in the cycle. Never have a problem.


----------



## jake33 (Jun 11, 2013)

well i have been only lifting hard for the last two years but i have touched weaighs before...lol i have been reading in the training section and i have only been doing body part splits higher reps. i think this 5x5 with alot of major compound lifts will help. but i am going to do another cycle prob just test and find better gear......it was bulken


----------

